# food dilemma



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

My thought is go back to Kirkland. Your dog was doing well on it. I believe the recall is over now, and hopefully will not happen again. Was any of the food you had among the food recalled?
We feed Max the Kirkland large breed chicken and rice also. We were relieved when we found out that California was not involved in the recall. That is one reason why we stayed with the Kirkland product. It is has received good ratings from the review sites I have read and it is much less expensive than the pet store brands. Many other brands have had recalls also and it can be difficult to find a food that works for your dog.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, we were affected by the recall, which is why we had to switch all of a sudden. That is why I am having such a debate.

Switch back?
Switch to something new?
Or stay?

Gahhh!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> Yes, we were affected by the recall, which is why we had to switch all of a sudden. That is why I am having such a debate.
> 
> Switch back?
> Switch to something new?
> ...


Assuming your dog ate some of the recalled product prior to you knowing about the recall, had he been sick?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For me, I won't go back to using any Diamond product until they have proven they have gotten their act together.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i would look for another chicken/rice kibble similar to kirkland? i wouldnt feed a Diamond product right now or any time soon. Do any of your stores carry Precise?? made by Texas Farm Products.Never a recall

also:
Holistic Selects
ProPlan Selects chicken/rice


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I wouldn't go back to Diamond. I just don't /can't/won't trust them, personally.

With that said, I don't have a lot of experience with Nutro. 

But I really like Eukanuba and Pro plan if those may be options for you?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> For me, I won't go back to using any Diamond product until they have proven they have gotten their act together.


That is exactly how I have been feeling!! I am leaning towards not going back to Kirkland for just this reason, all these issues have really worried me.

That being said, the decision gets even harder - what food do we try next? Any suggestions? Gahhh I am overwhelmed just thinking about all the options!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> Do any of your stores carry Precise?? made by Texas Farm Products.Never a recall


Unfortunately I have never seen this in stores, but maybe I just wasn't looking out for it? I am close to a Petland, Petco, and Petsmart.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Enhance is a great line of foods and is available all through your area. Many formulas to choose from but there is a 27/17 that is probably perfect for you, and good choices right below.

Annamaet is also PA based but not sure about distribution your way.

Check out Enhance, Native Level 2 as well.


----------



## Pluto080811 (Feb 10, 2012)

hi,
If you have enough time and patience please cook your own food for a while, you can mix new food along with the cooked one.

This weekend I was in a good mood and had enough time because wife and daughter had gone for a birthday party I cooked big pot of food for my Pluto who is 9 months old. This is what I did

Peas, carrots,banana, mango,chicken skin,wings,asparagus, boiled water with(chick peas,almond, walnut),rice,potato,canola oil.

My dog she loves it, whenever we come from walk first thing she does now is go to her food bowl and lick it. 

My wife complained why did I cook so much but it is still Wednesday it's almost done. I am pleased my creativity paid off.

By the way Pluto is my first dog in my life please let me know if I did anything wrong. She won't be on my food forever, she eats totw.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

vcm5 said:


> Unfortunately I have never seen this in stores, but maybe I just wasn't looking out for it? I am close to a Petland, Petco, and Petsmart.


Precise would probably be available in a feed store.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Pluto080811 said:


> By the way Pluto is my first dog in my life please let me know if I did anything wrong. She won't be on my food forever, she eats totw.


make sure you are not feeding her any cooked bones


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, Valerie, you got me thinking about dog food. We have been feeding Max Kirkland Chicken and Rice. Has been OK. Before that, he was on Eukanuba puppy for large breeds. We had tried to switch him to Eukanuba Retriever formula, but it did not agree with him, so then we went to the Costco Brand. But, like you, we are concerned about the recall issue. Also, he has gained some weight, we are thinking part of the cause could be his dog food giving him too many wasteful calories.

Some people spoke highly of ProPlan Plus. Looked it up, but found it to have lower ratings than the Kirkland product. 

So, did some more searching, and found Orijen. Read their site and a number of consumer and professional comments. We like the idea of a diet higher in protein, without grains. It is pretty expensive, but we may be able to feed less, because of the higher nutritional values. So, I think we will give it a try.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Well, Valerie, you got me thinking about dog food. We have been feeding Max Kirkland Chicken and Rice. Has been OK. Before that, he was on Eukanuba puppy for large breeds. We had tried to switch him to Eukanuba Retriever formula, but it did not agree with him, so then we went to the Costco Brand. But, like you, we are concerned about the recall issue. Also, he has gained some weight, we are thinking part of the cause could be his dog food giving him too many wasteful calories.
> 
> Some people spoke highly of ProPlan Plus. Looked it up, but found it to have lower ratings than the Kirkland product.
> 
> So, did some more searching, and found Orijen. Read their site and a number of consumer and professional comments. We like the idea of a diet higher in protein, without grains. It is pretty expensive, but we may be able to feed less, because of the higher nutritional values. So, I think we will give it a try.


If you read comments from consumers then you would have decided NOT to buy Orijen. Do a simple Google Search "problems with Orijen" and see what you find.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Well, Valerie, you got me thinking about dog food. We have been feeding Max Kirkland Chicken and Rice. Has been OK. Before that, he was on Eukanuba puppy for large breeds. We had tried to switch him to Eukanuba Retriever formula, but it did not agree with him, so then we went to the Costco Brand. But, like you, we are concerned about the recall issue. Also, he has gained some weight, we are thinking part of the cause could be his dog food giving him too many wasteful calories.
> 
> Some people spoke highly of ProPlan Plus. Looked it up, but found it to have lower ratings than the Kirkland product.
> 
> So, did some more searching, and found Orijen. Read their site and a number of consumer and professional comments. We like the idea of a diet higher in protein, without grains. It is pretty expensive, but we may be able to feed less, because of the higher nutritional values. So, I think we will give it a try.


When looking for a dog food and looking at those review sites, something to keep in mind is most of those sites only review the foods based on the lists only and do not take into consideration anything else. Also, some of those review sites are not done by a dog food nutritionist or expert--but just the average person that feels they are best are reading labels. 

Not saying Orijen is a bad food--just saying that just because the review sites may rate a dog food low, doesn't mean it's a horrible food.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would look at Pro Plan or Eukanuba.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> If you read comments from consumers then you would have decided NOT to buy Orijen. Do a simple Google Search "problems with Orijen" and see what you find.


I read many consumer comments. I also googled "problems with Orijen" just now, and found very few problems. Bone shards was one, 2 to 3 years ago. Also some issues with loose stools. What problems are you referring to?

Based on your handle, what issues have you had?

I have not purchased the product yet. I am just looking for a quality food.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wagners Mom said:


> When looking for a dog food and looking at those review sites, something to keep in mind is most of those sites only review the foods based on the lists only and do not take into consideration anything else. Also, some of those review sites are not done by a dog food nutritionist or expert--but just the average person that feels they are best are reading labels.
> 
> Not saying Orijen is a bad food--just saying that just because the review sites may rate a dog food low, doesn't mean it's a horrible food.


Not saying that ProPlan or Kirkland or Eukanuba, or any other brand is bad food. Max has done well, for the most part, on Kirkland and Eukanuba. My point was that the ProPlan did not appear to be much different the what we have been using. We are looking to improve Max's diet.

Having been reading this board for a while now, I can see that dog food can be a pretty controversial topic.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I would not go back to Kirklands, because Diamond has a long track record of poor quality control and who knows when their next problem will be. There were Diamond manufactured foods recalled in 2005 (aflatoxin), 2006, 2007 (melammine), 2008 and 2012 (salmonella).

I fed Nutro products a number of years ago with very poor coat and skin results long term and questioned their quality control also.

Orijen had a cat food recall in Austrailia in 2008, but no other recalls. In spring 2011 there was an import hold at the U.S. border of Acana Grasslands for dog due to a spot check by the FDA showing salmonella. Further testing did not show a problem.

Take a look at NutriSource. They are a family-owned old company with their own manufacturing plant in Minnesota with no history of kibble recalls. It is a very good money value with kibbles that have straightforward ingredient lists. Their Adult Chicken and Rice with 26% protein and 16% fat might hit a sweet spot for your dog.
Adult Dog Chicken and Rice Formula Dog Food


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Went to a local "boutique" type pet store today with Max. They specialize in the higher end dog foods, and do not carry any of the mass market brands like Iams, Science Diet, Kirkland, etc.

The owner considers herself an expert in dog nutrition, and suggested several options--we are doing a "taste test" later today to determine which food to start Max on. One of the goals is to thin Max down a bit. Orijen, which she sells, is not one of the options. 

She suggested sodium free green beans and sliced carrots as dog treats.

I may start a new thread to monitor Max's new diet progress.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Not saying that ProPlan or Kirkland or Eukanuba, or any other brand is bad food. Max has done well, for the most part, on Kirkland and Eukanuba. My point was that the ProPlan did not appear to be much different the what we have been using. We are looking to improve Max's diet.
> 
> Having been reading this board for a while now, I can see that dog food can be a pretty controversial topic.


My apologies if I came across as debating as it was not my intent at all. I possibly misunderstood your post in thinking that you were only going to consider foods rated highly on the ratings sites. 

Dog food is very controversial--and there are so many brands available now. Bad thing is, what works for one dog will not work for another, so it can sometimes be trial and error to find the right food for *your* dog. 

With that said, I have successfully slimmed down my golden by simply cutting back his portion to 2 cups a day. I also went from a chicken based food to a salmon based (because I highly suspect he has developed an intolerance to it) but I have to wonder if the switch in protein has helped him. "His highness" will not eat green beans, carrots or anything healthy, so I had to resort to tough love and stopping myself from over-feeding him.  

Good luck and again, my apologies if my post came across as anything other than trying to be helpful.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wagners Mom said:


> "His highness" will not eat green beans, carrots or anything healthy, so I had to resort to tough love and stopping myself from over-feeding him.
> 
> Good luck and again, my apologies if my post came across as anything other than trying to be helpful.


Thanks for the feedback.  We will see how Max reacts to green beans and carrots. He really likes the Kirkland biscuits. :uhoh: 

He preferred the Acana Wild Prairie in the taste test, so that is what we are going to try. It contains chicken, eggs and fish plus other ingredients. Cutting back on the portions, and feeding twice per day again.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so overwhelmed by this choice. I feel paralyzed by all the options. I wish it was possible for someone to just hand me a bag and say "Here, this is the perfect one for you."


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> I am so overwhelmed by this choice. I feel paralyzed by all the options. I wish it was possible for someone to just hand me a bag and say "Here, this is the perfect one for you."



http://www.enhance3022.com/products#professional

Try to find Professional Endurance or Hunters Edge Premium


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

The food dilemma i had with my golden lasted almost 3 years, I started him on science diet and everyday twice a day was a fight to get him to eat. I would have to put marshmellows in with his food and be his personnel cheerleader to get him to eat. Finally one day when I ran out of his food I just went and got a bag of purina one dog food and just like that the war was over.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> I am so overwhelmed by this choice. I feel paralyzed by all the options. I wish it was possible for someone to just hand me a bag and say "Here, this is the perfect one for you."


If it is of any help, Max totally devoured his first serving of Acana Wild Prairie tonite. (Mixed 50/50) with Kirkland. Have never seen him eat any dog food with that amount of enthusiasm. Now we have to see how he does with it.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> I am so overwhelmed by this choice. I feel paralyzed by all the options. I wish it was possible for someone to just hand me a bag and say "Here, this is the perfect one for you."


Any idea yet what food? how about calif naturals? ProPlan chick/rice? Fromm's? decisions!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

oakleysmommy said:


> Any idea yet what food? how about calif naturals? ProPlan chick/rice? Fromm's? decisions!!!


I was a Purina Proplan fan til my little yorkie Zoey was killed by a Jerky product made by Purina.  They refuse to recall the product even though thousands of pet owners have complained and the FDA worded against them.:yuck: They however recalled an Rx. cat food after 1 consumer complaint- Food was missing tyrosine- Which cats need to see and live. Their "rigorous testing" and quality control measures missed this- Feed a sick cat and incomplete diet I think not.  I will not support this type of business practice. :yuck:

Okay off my soap box now 

I now feed FROMM- Mine gobble it up. I like feeding mine Chicken since I often make chicken for myself and will give them some as a treat. Very few is any major complaints by consumers and not recalls in the companies since it was established in 1948- Long before many of today's current pet food companies existed.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> I was a Purina Proplan fan til my little yorkie Zoey was killed by a Jerky product made by Purina.  They refuse to recall the product even though thousands of pet owners have complained and the FDA worded against them.:yuck: They however recalled an Rx. cat food after 1 consumer complaint- Food was missing tyrosine- Which cats need to see and live. Their "rigorous testing" and quality control measures missed this- Feed a sick cat and incomplete diet I think not.  I will not support this type of business practice. :yuck:
> 
> Okay off my soap box now
> 
> I now feed FROMM- Mine gobble it up. I like feeding mine Chicken since I often make chicken for myself and will give them some as a treat. Very few is any major complaints by consumers and not recalls in the companies since it was established in 1948- Long before many of today's current pet food companies existed.


I agree!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I say feed a food that works for both YOU and your pet. Purina does not work for me  so it doesn't work for my pets either


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so un-decisive, I have no clue why, usually I am so good at making this kind of decision. I think maybe its all the recalls and debates and the fact that even if you do choose a great food, your dog could just not do well on it and you'd be back to square one.

I was thinking about Fromm's, but I'm still not totally sure. I really want what is best for Riley above all. But it is really hard for me to figure out what is truly best. Do I go with a super fancy "high quality" food or go with something that is tried and true? On the one hand I want the best ingredients but on the other hand I also want something that has been totally thoroughly tested and proven.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

"High quality" and "tried and true" are not mutually exclusive scenarios. For example, Fromm has been manufacturing dog food for about 60 years with no kibble recalls. Plus, they feed trial their formulas with local breeders and kennels. Not all the ingredients in Fromm formulas are really necessary, but quite a bit of the protein seems to come from meats and the quality of the ingredients is good.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

MyBentley said:


> "High quality" and "tried and true" are not mutually exclusive scenarios. For example, Fromm has been manufacturing dog food for about 60 years with no kibble recalls. Plus, they feed trial their formulas with local breeders and kennels. Not all the ingredients in Fromm formulas are really necessary, but quite a bit of the protein seems to come from meats and the quality of the ingredients is good.


Try Fromm Classics and save money.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm not really worried about money, I just want him to be on the best food possible for him. Maybe I will give Fromm's a shot. Any advice as to which formula?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

vcm5 said:


> I'm not really worried about money, I just want him to be on the best food possible for him. Maybe I will give Fromm's a shot. Any advice as to which formula?


I have always feed mine chicken formulas so mine are eating Chicken a la Veg. I know some people rotate between the 4 star nutritions. 

I would try the one that has the same protein source as you are feeding now at least to start 

Best of luck to you and Riley


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> I'm not really worried about money, I just want him to be on the best food possible for him. Maybe I will give Fromm's a shot. Any advice as to which formula?


The best food possible is Annamaet, then Dr. Tim's.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just to fill you guys in, I decided to go with Fromm! I bought a bag of the Duck and Sweet Potato today so we will start trying it out soon!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

vcm5 said:


> Just to fill you guys in, I decided to go with Fromm! I bought a bag of the Duck and Sweet Potato today so we will start trying it out soon!


I hope it works great for you both


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck with that! Max is still doing well on the Acana Wild Prairie.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

*In my opinion,*
I would stay far away from purina, iams, and the like.

and find a *good quality dog food that works for your dog*

*in the end, there isn't 1 magic product that works for every dog out there, dogs that have been fed and bred on fillers and corn/wheat for generations are obviously going to have a hard time adjusting to a high protein diet at the start.*

You don't have to be a nutritionist to know that dogs don't process grains as effectively, you can test it your self by feeding corn, and watching it come out the other end as a whole...

*I've looked into this since the last debate i've had regarding this, and i don't think that looking at the review sites gives an accurate measure of what is good for your dog and what isn't *

However, I will trust someone that studies dog nutrition, and has NOTHING to gain from promoting a product..


for example, one of the *many* sources:







lets not forget that dogs are carnivores

you need to stick with a food product for a couple of weeks to see if it works for your dog or not, you can't immediately dismiss it as a bad food brand just because your dog isn't used to it, gradually change it, pumpkin can help as well.

I probably won't be able to follow up on any replies, as my internet connection should've stopped days ago since i'm moving soon, i have no idea why its still working


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Good luck with that! Max is still doing well on the Acana Wild Prairie.


That is great to hear!! Its a little soon to tell with Riley and the Fromm, but I'll give an update a little later!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just an update on Riley's switch to Fromm! It is going great - I am very pleased with the results! He seems to love it and his poops are SO much better than they were before. They are much more firm and infrequent - exactly what we want! Yay!


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Soontobedad said:


> *In my opinion,*
> I would stay far away from purina, iams, and the like.
> 
> and find a *good quality dog food that works for your dog*
> ...


Let's not forget that Dr. Becker has commercial ties and is not a clinical nutritionist but rather a "specialist" in acupuncture.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Soontobedad said:


> lets not forget that dogs are carnivores


That is not settled science either. The Veterinary sciences professionals are still debating whether wild and domesticated dogs are carnivores or omnivores. True carnivores derive all of their nutritional needs from eating other animals. Domesticated dogs can not derive all of their nutritional needs from eating meat/animals alone so they are not in the purist sense carnivores. 






Soontobedad said:


> you need to stick with a food product for a couple of weeks to see if it works for your dog or not, you can't immediately dismiss it as a bad food brand just because your dog isn't used to it, gradually change it.


Actually you're likely going to need to stick to a food for a month or more to see the results a given product delivers.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

A week ago I bought a bag of Pro Plan SSS to try with one of my dogs. She eats it just fine, no loose stools or anything. We will se how she does long term, but I am confident she will do well.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> True carnivores derive all of their nutritional needs from eating other animals. Domesticated dogs can not derive all of their nutritional needs from eating meat/animals alone so they are not in the purist sense carnivores.


I'm curious as to your source for this info. I have never heard it before and to be honest, don't believe it (and neither do my dogs who are prey model raw fed). Even the lecturer from Hill's during vet school admitted that dogs don't actually have a requirement for carbohydrates-they are quite capable of producing glucose from protein.

I would agree with the first sentence IF you add the word "can" before derive. Everyone agrees that cats are true carnivores, but most pet food manufacturers happily feed them grain in the kibbles they produce, so the mere ability to utilize other food sources does NOT make them omnivores.

Thinking about it harder...did you mean that dogs are able to survive without a meat source in their diet? That is technically true, although it is hard to create a diet that dogs truly do well on without at least some meat protein. Cats can't make sufficient arginine from other amino acids and arginine is not found in plant material; so cats are considered obligate or "true" carnivores. Just for the record, my stance on dogs is that they are faucultative or opportunistic carnivores (capable of technically surviving on plant material-but having no real requirement for it-and that animal protein is their prefered food source-which can be 100% of their diet).

Sorry to continue the tangent! I'm glad Riley seems to be enjoying the Fromm!


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

IowaGold said:


> I'm curious as to your source for this info. I have never heard it before and to be honest, don't believe it (and neither do my dogs who are prey model raw fed). Even the lecturer from Hill's during vet school admitted that dogs don't actually have a requirement for carbohydrates-they are quite capable of producing glucose from protein.
> 
> I would agree with the first sentence IF you add the word "can" before derive. Everyone agrees that cats are true carnivores, but most pet food manufacturers happily feed them grain in the kibbles they produce, so the mere ability to utilize other food sources does NOT make them omnivores.
> 
> ...


Dogs can convert protein into glucose in a very complex, heat producing process. To use protein for energy is certainly possible but the mix of protein, carbohydrates and fat seems to be a better method even if wild canines live solely on protein and fat.

Keep in mind, for dogs to adequately use fat they have to be in good aerobic condition and be in a position to metabolize fat. Most domestic dogs cannot use fat efficiently, some breeds in particular.

I have never seen a raw fed dog perform as well as a dog eating a performance food, even low quality foods. I have also seen a bunch of dogs suffer from Hunting Dog Hypoglycemia and the majority of these dogs were on grain-free, high protein foods. What is more obvious though from sporting dogs is that high protein, low carbohydrate fed dogs overheat much faster.

The best balance IMO is a 30/20, where calories from carbohydrates are about 25%.

Keep in mind too, the guy that did much of this research, Kronfeld, was the co-formulator of the first Annamaet food, so his research is sometimes taken out of context. People quote the statement you made about the need for carbohydrates over and over but it was never meant to applied to other than sled dogs in a perfect world.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

IowaGold said:


> I'm glad Riley seems to be enjoying the Fromm!


Thanks!! I am really glad he is doing so well, it was really hard for me to pick a new food and I was worried that if something went wrong I would be back to square one and I would be even more nervous! So far its going swimmingly!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

vcm5 said:


> Just an update on Riley's switch to Fromm! It is going great - I am very pleased with the results! He seems to love it and his poops are SO much better than they were before. They are much more firm and infrequent - exactly what we want! Yay!


All of mine love it and have beautiful poops 

Glad to hear it is working for both you and Riley. If you call the company they will send you a $5 off new customer coupon


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> That is exactly how I have been feeling!! I am leaning towards not going back to Kirkland for just this reason, all these issues have really worried me.
> 
> That being said, the decision gets even harder - what food do we try next? Any suggestions? Gahhh I am overwhelmed just thinking about all the options!!


Deleted my post because I just realized original post was several weeks old...:doh:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

OutWest said:


> Deleted my post because I just realized original post was several weeks old...:doh:


Haha no problem, I do that all the time!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Maddie has been on Fromm for almost two weeks now. We had to finish the last of Natural Balance that was left. No stomach problems at all with her. If I had seen this post earlier I would have suggested Fromm as well as American Natural Premium, which is made by Fromm with the same ingredients sourced in the USA. I think maybe she has had a bit more energy on the food, too.  Yay for Fromm Fans!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Maddie has been on Fromm for almost two weeks now. We had to finish the last of Natural Balance that was left. No stomach problems at all with her. If I had seen this post earlier I would have suggested Fromm as well as American Natural Premium, which is made by Fromm with the same ingredients sourced in the USA. I think maybe she has had a bit more energy on the food, too.  Yay for Fromm Fans!


I am having a GREAT experience with the Fromm. It has only been a few weeks and we barely had any issues switching over to it and his poops are wayyy better than before. He loves it and I feel comfortable with it in terms of safety. Yay!


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't know what to say but anything but I can tell you we use a brand called TLC. It was recommended by the breeder. They have many dogs and feed them all puppies or adults the same kind just with a gradual increase in the amount. I don't know where you are from but where I live it is delivered to your door in 2 days if not the next day.
www.tlcpetfood.com


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Boy I feel bad for Canadian pet owners. Food prices are unreal.


----------

